# Fotobuch drucken lassen, wo? wie teuer?



## beeviz (3. Februar 2003)

Ich hoffe ich poste hier gerade ins richtige Forum.
Nun ja.
Ich würde mir gerne ein Fotoalbum der besonderen Art drucken lassen.
Dieses Buch sollte schon richtig gebunden oder geklebt sein  und  wie ein richtiges Buch halt aussehen...

Ich hab allerdings nicht vor das groß in ne Extra Druckerei zu geben, da die Auflage gerade mal ein Exemplar enthält, ich das also nur für mich machen will 

Nun meine Frage, gibt es Druckereien die bereits ab 1Exemplar irgendwie son Buch drucken? Wenn ja, wo finde ich einen solchen (URL!), und was würden ca. 50 A4 Doppelseiten kosten (Druck & Binden)?

wenn nein, was denke ich mal wahrscheinlicher ist, wie komm ich günstig und einfach an ein gutes Ergebnis?

Mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter und das wär schonmal ne nette Herausforderung da Fotografieren ein großes Hobby von mir ist 

Danke!!!


----------



## Vitalis (3. Februar 2003)

Ich habe das hier vor kurzem gelesen und finde es auch sehr interessant: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/16/26.htm

Ob es was für Dich ist, weiß ich nicht. Weil man hier nicht viel selber gestalten kann..


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2003)

hmm. weiß nich...
ist echt zuviel vorgegeben da...

ich hab mal auf der arbeit nachgefragt und da riet man mir
das in nem copyshop machen zu lassen... aber näheres konnte
mir da auch keiner sagen...
weiß jemand evtl was sone doppelt bedruckte seite kostet,
und ob die da auch binden, bzw wo man das machen kann, bzw was
das kostet?


----------



## pixelforce (14. März 2003)

bei einem exemplar ist der copyshop wahrscheinlich die beste alternative. 

Es gibt auch copyshops, die drucken dir deine dateien (pdf, eps) gleich auf einem farblaserkopierer oder digitaldruckmäßig aus.
binden lassen ist dann auch kein problem. Da gibt es ja meistens tausend verschiedene sachen.

Preis kenn ich nicht genau, aber eine seite sollte nicht mehr als 0,50 Euro kosten.

Einfach im copyshop deines vertrauens nachfragen


----------



## caesar (14. März 2003)

das buch kannst du, nachdem du die einzelnen seiten in einem copyshop ausdrucken  hast lassen, wie jede diplomarbeit binden lassen - sogar mit ledereinband/goldprägung/etc...

ich habe mir ein büchlein spiralisieren lassen... 
mit einem beigen naturkarton (3-4mm stärke) als cover bzw. rücken und metallspiralle sieht das ganz gut aus...
den buchtitel hab ich mit einem stempel (typewriterschrift) - eben - raufgestempelt.

günstige aber - so meine ich - sehr schöne lösung.

habe auch schon ein buch gesehen, wo anstatt eines kartons nieroster-bleche verwendet wurden. (auch spiralisiert)

/caesar_


----------



## propaganda X (16. März 2003)

so kleine auflagen macht normalerweise keine druckerei, es sei denn du kannst gut kohle bezahlen, insbesondere beim offset-druck weil das teuerst die filmherstellung ist.
also kommt nur digitaldruck in frage, aber selbst da fängt man normalerweise nicht unter 50 exemplaren an und die qualität ist auch immer sehr verschieden.
allerdings hab ich eine druckerei in Dresden empfohlen bekommen, die auch kleine auflagen machen, hab aber die genaue adresse nicht mehr und ein gedächtnis wie ein sieb. die heisst, glaube ich, union-druckerei (bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher). die sitzen aber auf jeden fall auf der Görlitzer Strasse. müsste eigentlich zu finden sein.
dort habe ich 2 Bücher zu jeweils etwa 40-60 Seiten und einer Auflage von 5 Exemplaren machen lassen. So kostete dann jedes buch etwa 20 Euro (Die Bindung habe ich allerdings woanders machen lassen), die Qualität war allererste sahne (für Digitaldruck).
Man muss allerdings enorm drauf achten, dass die daten wirklich korrekt abgegeben werden (CMYK, gute Bildbearbeitung), nachbesserungen kosten geld oder das ergebnis ist ******** und man ärgert sich schwarz.


----------



## [orange_dot] (17. März 2003)

hi,



> Nun meine Frage, gibt es Druckereien die bereits ab 1Exemplar irgendwie son Buch drucken?



Dazu würd ich mal nein sagen, aber die idee mit dem copyshop ist gut. Den Druckereien sind oftmnal erst mal auflagen gebunden, sprich erst ab ... und zudem pro blatt auch teurer. Aber in nem copyshop bekommst ne einigermaßen gute seite für 25 cent (des kostet eine seite bei uns)

cu orange_dot


----------



## CoRe (18. März 2003)

Hi!
Also zu den Preisen im Copyshop - Schau dir doch einfach mal die umfangreiche Preisliste hier an: 
http://www.copyshopping.de 

Empfehlen würde ich dir deine Fotos auf einem guten Farblaserdrucker im Copyshop drucken zu lassen. Bindungen gibts auch verschiedenste:
Spiralbindung (plastik, metall)
Klebebindung (Wie Bücher, haben aber außen einen Stoffstreifen)
Hotmelt-Bindung (wie richtige Bücher)
uvm.

Ich hab jetzt zwar keine Ahnung wo du wohnst, aber der obige Copyshop macht das immer sehr gut und die haben auch gute Drucker da - ich bin mit denen völlig zufrieden, und drucke dort oft verschiedenste Sachen.
Außerdem sind sie freundlich, wenn du dich nicht grade wie ein Schwein verhälst...


----------



## orange (20. März 2003)

@ CoRe 


Vielleicht kannst du mir ja das beantworten? Kann ich dennen also des alles auf cd liefern und die drucken es mir? Sagen wir mal ich mach mein koplett eigenes layout und es sind ca. 50 blätter (also 100 seiten), hast du da mal ne vorstellung wie teure es wäre die zu drucken? Nur die printsache, binden brauch ich nicht!  

think orange


----------



## CoRe (20. März 2003)

Also, am besten du gehst auf die Website und dort in das Formular:

Angebotforumular 

Hier gibts du erst mal an, was du alles haben möchtest bzw. brauchst.
Dann bekommst du ein Angebot.

Schreib am besten auch dass du nur ein Schüler/Student bist (falls das stimmt) und was das werden soll, also ein persönliches Buch mit deinen kreativen Fotos oder was auch immer...

Wichtig ist bei so einer Sache auch das Papier!
Empfehlen würde ich dir folgendes:

Umschlag (Auswahlmöglichkeiten):
Sinalux, weiß, 300 g/m²  = hochglänzendes, schweres Papier
246 g/m² Elfenbein weiß, glatt (billig)
Conservation, Elfenbein (cremefarben), gerippt 280 g/m²
Stardream 280 g/m², creme und metallisch glänzend!! ) (mein Lieblingspapier)

Innenteil:
Hello Gloss 150 g/m², weiß
Neusiedler 100 g/m², weiß (keine Zusatzkosten zu den Farbdrucken)

Mit dem Papier ist das allerdings so ne Sache, wenn man es nicht direkt in der Hand hat. Zudem kommen manche Layouts nicht so gut auf bestimmten Papieren. 
Wenn du dich da nicht festlegen willst/kannst, dann dein Layout mir ja vorher mailen, dann kann ich dir dazu was sagen.

mfg

CoRe


----------



## orange (20. März 2003)

.. ich werde dein Angebot gern annehmen, ich schicke dir dann meine seitenlayouts. Willst du nen bestimmtes Format?

Und das mit der Anfrage werde ich auch gleich mal machen. 

cu orange


----------



## CoRe (22. März 2003)

Mir genügt es völlig, wenn du mir einfach nur jpg-Bilder schickst;
Die sind schön klein und alle Farben kann ich auch sehen.

Mit welchem Programm arbeitest du?
Denn für den richtigen Druck dann wäre Freehand am besten.


----------



## pixelforce (24. März 2003)

oder eher QuarkXPress für „richtige“ Layouts


----------



## CoRe (24. März 2003)

Ja für größere Werke wie z.B. Kataloge ist Quark geeigneter...


----------



## PEZ (29. April 2003)

ein kumpel von mir hat ähnliches vor, aber er will das mit seinem tintenstrahldrucker auf gutes ilford fotopapier drucken.. und dann zu ner buchbinderrei geben...(das ist relativ günstig..sieht gut aus.. man hat die volle kontrolle über das ergebnis) er meinte, dass sein fotograf das auch so macht mit dem tintenstrahler... 
ist vielleicht von der farbigkeit sogar am besten(?!)

wenn du lange was davon haben willst, würd ich es übrigens unbedingt binden lassen³... nicht kleben.. und wenn es wirklich hochwertig aussehen soll, würd ich auch auf eine spiralbindung verzichten. dafür musst du dann allerdings doppelseiten anlegen und diese dann später ausschiessen(oder ausschiessen lassen)² .. vielleicht gibts dazu ein tutorial hier (?!)

du brauchst allerdings nen guten DinA3 Tintenstrahldrucker (am besten DinA3+)oder du gehst mit deinen format was kleiner als DinA4 du hast ja auf jedenfall nen druckrand bei den tintenstrahl druckern und du solltest auch beschnittmarken anlegen...


²auschiessen:
hier wird die reihenfolge der seiten so geändert das sie nach dem binden nacheinander kommen..

³zum binden:
mehrere seiten werden ineinander gelegt und dann mit einem faden zusammen gebunden..so das viele kleine stapel mit seiten entstehen. diese werden dann am buchrücken mit einem band verbunden.("wenn ich zeit hab mach ich mal ne skizze" dann rafft man eher wie das aussieht) du musst bei der methode auch darauf achten, dass du die passende anzahl an seiten hast... hört sich alles kompliziert an ... ist es auch.. aber es lohnt sich *GG* wenn man sich nen dummie baut hat man mehr übersicht... fürs auschiessen gibts auch programme die das dann für einen machen...(dann ist es nur noch halb so kompliziert bzw. gar nicht.mal inner druckerrei/belichtungsstuido etc. fragen ob die das vielleicht machen für dich) 

so in der art:
fotos machen -> in quark/in-design -> pdf -> auschiessen lassen -> binden lassen -> feiern gehen...


----------



## Burny (26. Mai 2004)

Morgen! =)

So dann muss ich mich in diesem Forum wohl zusammenreißen, damit ich doch noch ein bisschen Hochdeutsch und Großschreibung rausbekomm! =)

So nun zu der eigentlichen Frage:
Ich bin mit meiner Facharbeit fürs Gymnasium damals in ne Druckerei gegangen und habe sie dort ausdrucken und binden lassen, das Ergebnis, vor allem von der Bindung her war jedoch wenig überzeugend!

Dagegen stelle ich jetzt einmal das Fotobuch, das ich bei Fotobuch24.de bestellt habe! Ich muss sagen dass ich ausserordentlich begeistert davon bin! Nicht nur das die Bindung und der Druck trotz des matten Papiers voll meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, sondern man ist bei diesem Anbieter auch wesentlich weniger eingeschrenkt als ihr oben beschrieben habt. Ich weis natürlich nicht inwieweit sich da die Software weiterentwickelt hat, aber bei der momentanen Software die es auf http://www.fotobuch24.de gibt sind zum einen wirklich viele verschiedene Layouts vorhanden und zum anderen kann man nun die Seiten auch in einem anderen Grafik- oder Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zusammenstellen und vollformatig einfügen! So habe ich es gemacht und ich muss sagen:
Es sieht genau so aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und das war sicher nicht mein letztes Fotobuch, das ich dort bestellt habe!

Bei Fragen einfach ne E-Mail einwerfen =)
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, machts gut,
Burny =)


----------



## Hypatia (29. Mai 2004)

*Fotobuch24*

Hallo zusammen,
bei Fotobuch24 möchte ich aber etwas warnen, mit denen hab ich momentan ziemlich Ärger. Mein Fotobuch ist nämlich an einigen Stellen, bei denen die Originalbilder recht dunkel waren, mit richtig schwarzen Flecken überzogen. Schwarze Flecken statt Schatten in einem Kindergesicht - sieht ziemlich grausig aus, als ob wir unser Kind verprügelt hätten. Ist also leider als Geschenk völlig ungeeignet.. Andere Seiten waren aber zugegebenermaßen prima und in Ordnung. Auf meine Reklamation erhielt ich aber einen negativen Bescheid: Die Fotos seien halt zu dunkel. 
Probehalber hab ich die Seiten jetzt mal mit meinen ganz normalen Tintenstrahdrucker ausgedruckt, da sind sie um Welten besser!
Ich befürchte, das wird noch ne längere Reklamation!
Liebe Grüße und seid vorsichtig bei Fotobuch24 mit der Qualität der Fotos!


----------



## Vitalis (30. Mai 2004)

Dann muß ich auch mal meine Erlebnisse mit Fotobuch24 schildern:

Ich habe dort ein Fotobuch bestellt und muß sagen, daß die meisten meiner 120 Fotos eine sehr gute Bildqualität zeigen. Man sieht im Prinzip keinen Unterschied zu Fotos in Zeitschriften oder "echten" Büchern. Nur vereinzelt,  bei genauem Hinschauen sieht man kleine Schwächen des Druckverfahrens,  z.B. matschige Grüntöne oder nicht absolut gleichmäßige Farbverläufe. Schwarze Flecken in dunklen Stellen hatte ich auch auf zwei Fotos, aber das fällt bei mir überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht, eben weil fast alle anderen Fotos sehr gut aussehen. Hypatia hatte wohl das Pech, einige Fotos im Buch zu haben, die das Druckverfahren nicht gut bewältigen konnte. Es hängt halt auch stark vom Motiv und der Qualität des digitalen Fotos ab. Man kann nicht unbedingt erwarten, daß ein 3 Megapixel Digitalkamera-Foto auf einer halben A4-Seite noch knackig scharf aussieht.

Das Papier ist sehr dick und wirkt hochwertig, wirklich sehr gut. Von der Bindung kann ich das nicht unbedingt behaupten, bei mir ging sie nach wenigen Tagen auseinander und einige Seiten waren schon fast lose. 

Und jetzt kommen wir zum Service von Fotobuch24.de, von dem ich ziemlich begeistert bin. Ich schickte eine Reklamations-Mail und bekam schnell die Antwort, daß mein Problem mit der Bindung ein Produktionsfehler sei und ich sofort ein neues Buch gekäme, was dann auch der Fall war.  Das neue Buch scheint jetzt stabiler zu sein.

Meine Mails vor der Buch-Bestellung wurden auch alle sehr schnell beantwortet und ich wurde sogar (in meiner Abwesenheit) zu Hause angerufen. Ich bekam ein kostenloses Muster mit einem Test-Ausdruck auf Original-Papier, wurde gut beraten und bekam auf alle meine Fragen Antworten.

Die Software mit der man das Fotobuch gestaltet, ist recht komfortabel und bietet viele Möglichkeiten, da kann ich Burny nur zustimmen..

Hier ein Foto von meinem Buch:







Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Hypatia (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Vitalis,
ich stimme dir völlig zu, dass die Software echt gut zu bedienen ist und vielerlei Layout-Möglichkeiten bietet. Auch hast du natürlich Recht, dass man von 3Megapixel-Fotos nicht unbedingt Ausschnitte auf DinA4 vergrößern sollte. Wenn es da dann an Schärfe fehlt, muss man das mit Fassung tragen...
Ich bin da auch nicht besonders pingelig, denn an einigen anderen Stellen gibts auch kleine Unschärfen etc.. , das finde ich auch nicht so schlimm.
Aber das mit den schwarzen Flecken geht gar nicht! 
Die Qualität der Originale ist sicherlich nicht so super gut, da eben zu dunkel. Ich habe aber von allen dieser Fotos schon normale Abzüge (von Pixelnet), zum Teil auch große Vergrößerungen schon zu Hause. Diese sind - natürlich auch etwas arg dunkel - aber ansonsten völlig in Ordnung, sonst hätte ich diese Bilder nicht ins Fotobuch eingearbeitet. Daher mein Unmut: Es kann doch eigentlich nicht normal sein, dass Fotos mit dem Tintenstrahldrucker und von Pixelnet entwickelt okay sind, aber bei Fotobuch völlig misslingen, oder?
Liebe Grüße 
Hypatia


----------



## CoRe (1. Juni 2004)

Also ich meine, dass das it großer Wahrscheinlichkeit normal ist.
Der Punkt ist nämlich, dass du eigentlich dein Bild als richtige Druckvorlage erstellen hättest müssen, um optimale Bilder zu bekommen.
D.h. soviel, dass du es zwingend in CMYK brauchst, und zwar in dem entsprechenden Farbraum - denn es gibt viele verschiedene CMYK-Systeme.
Außerdem müssen die Farben, der Kontrast usw. optimiert werden.
Dann gibts auch kein matischges Grün oder schwarze Flecken usw.
Die schwarzen Flecken hängen allerdings hauptsächlich damit zusammen, dass man im Offsetdruck so um die 15% Tonwertzuwachs hat, d.h. dann quasi, dass die Farben kräftiger und damit ist dein dunkles grau auch nicht mehr dunkel, sondern eben ganz schwarz.

Klar, kann man das alles net können, wenn man nicht soviel Ahnung von Druckvorlagenherstellung hat - aber dann kann man auch nicht erwarten, dass die Bilder perfekt werden.
Für den Preis können die das definitiv NICHT machen.

Also da wirst du mit deiner Reklamation auch nicht weit kommen, denn das liegt nicht an denen, sondern an dem Material, das du Ihnen geliefert hast.
Zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus...
--falls du das doch gemacht hast - dann schauts anders aus!

MfG

CoRe


----------



## Vitalis (1. Juni 2004)

Man muß aber auch dazusagen, daß es nirgendwo bei Fotobuch24 einen Hinweis auf CMYK gibt.

Wenn die Fotobuch24-Software das Buch fertigstellt, kann man sehen, wie jedes einzelne Bild auf irgendeine Weise verarbeitet wird. Vielleicht werden sie in CMYK umgewandelt? Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## CoRe (1. Juni 2004)

Ja mag sein, dass das Programm automatisch schon in CMYK unwandelt, aber wenn die Datei vorher nicht Druckoptimiert ist kann man nicht IMMER wirklich gute Ergebnisse erwarten.
Automatisieren kann man das schon bedingt und das wird mit sicherheit auch der Fall sein, aber es geht nun mal nicht immer alles automatisch gut.


----------



## Hypatia (1. Juni 2004)

*Fotooptimierung Fotobuch24*

Ja liebe Fachexperten, 
bei Thema Druckvorlagenoptimierung und CMYK hören meine rudimentären Kenntnisse ziemlich schlagartig auf....
Und wenn ihr meint, dass das normal ist und für den Preis okay ist, dann bin ich zumindest reichlich verärgert über fehlende Warnhinweise von Fotobuch. Wenn man deren Eigenwerbung liest, reicht ja schon ein 1 Megapixelbild völlig! Für meine Zwecke wäre dann aber ein Hinweis äußerst hilfreich gewesen, dass zu dunkle Aufnahmen für das Druckverfahren eher ungeeignet sind ... oder ähnliche Formulierungen. Das muss man als Fotolaie doch nicht wissen, oder? Dann hätte ich nämlich einfach andere Bilder genommen - oder versucht, die Bilder aufzubereiten. Nur so sind im Prinzip 100€ umsonst ausgegeben, da die Bücher als Geschenk halt nicht geeignet sind. Und das finde ich halt mehr als ärgerlich.
So jetzt aber genug gemeckert - und ganz undigital mit nem Krimi aufs Sofa.
Liebe Grüße 
Hypatia


----------



## Vitalis (1. Juni 2004)

Schreib an die Leute dort nochmal eine freundliche Mail mit einem ähnlichen Inhalt wie in deinem letzten Post, vielleicht läßt sich ja noch was machen. Und erzähl uns dann, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hypatia (8. Juni 2004)

*Erfolgreiche Reklamation*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich hab mit Fotobuch24 natürlich noch mehrfach Kontakt gehabt - allerdings war ich dabei nicht unbedingt sehr nett.... Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen( ?) hat sich folgendes ergeben: Ich bekomme das Geld zurück, da die Technik die Bilder eben nicht besser darstellen kann! Da ich aber ja grundsätzlich so ein Fotobuch auch für eine prima Sache halte und mir viele Seiten ja auch wirklich gefallen haben, werde ich jetzt mein Buch überarbeiten, andere Fotos wählen bzw. die Bilder "aufarbeiten" lassen . Jetzt werd ich bei der Auswahl der Bilder auch auf genügende Helligkeit etc. achten! Dann bekommt Fotobuch auch nochmal den neuen Auftrag.
Liebe Grüße
Hypatia


----------



## Vitalis (15. Juni 2004)

Hat es also doch noch geklappt. 
Vergiss nicht, daß es noch mehr Anbieter gibt:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/21/18.htm

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## LordC (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Es hängt halt auch stark vom Motiv und der Qualität des digitalen Fotos ab. Man kann nicht unbedingt erwarten, daß ein 3 Megapixel Digitalkamera-Foto auf einer halben A4-Seite noch knackig scharf aussieht.*



Zu dieser Bemerkung kann ich nur sagen, daß ein 3 Megapixel-Bild in A3 an meiner Wand hängt und einfach nur toll (und scharf genug) aussieht. Wenn man allerdings in der Kamera eine scheidene Optik hat, dann kann man Megapixel haben, wie man will, das Ergebnis wird immer bescheiden sein.


----------



## Jasi (4. Oktober 2004)

Hat mitlerweise noch wer dort ein Buch bestellt und kann zumindest einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben?  

Und, diese Zwangswerbung auf dem Buchrücken wo http://www.fotobuch.... steht, kann man das nicht unterbinden?  So eine Lücke im Gesetz? Dass man einfach nur sagen brauch dir dürfen das nicht mit drucken oder so und dann lassen sie es?    Ich weiß, das ist weit her geholt, aber ich wollte diese Möglichkeit zumindest mal hinterfragt haben. 

Jasi


----------



## Ina04 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

also Fotobuch 24 ist ganz gut, aber ich habe gesehen das du aus Dortmund kommst und hinten bei Matratzen Concord in der city ist ein guter copyshop. Oder in Schwerte Ecke Hagenerstr. und Ruhrtalstr. kann man seine sachen super ausdrucken lassen. Buchbinder ist in Schwerte direkt zu finden wenn du 236 bis zum Krankenhaus in Schwerte durchfährst und dann die nächste rechts rein und sofort die nächste links.


----------



## artgraphic (27. November 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Du hochwertig produzierte Reproduktionen von Fotos haben möchtest, schaue mal hier:
www.finekunstdruck.de 

Interessant ist das Produzieren auf Hahnemühle PhotoRag, das gibt es auch beidseitig bedruckbar, muss man nachfragen, vielleicht haben die ihre Preisliste auch schon aktualisiert? Ist auf jeden Fall hochwertiges Fotopapier. Ich habe die Bilder da auch produzieren lassen, und bin nur begeistert. Die Qualität ist der Hammer. Die setzen auf ein ausgeklügeltes Colormanagement auf, und können auch RGB Daten verarbeiten. Meine Daten waren gemischt RGB und CMYK und die haben das Optimum raus geholt. Ich habe mir den Seiten allerdings woanders zusammenbinden lassen, muss man allerdings nachfragen, die arbeiten auch mit anderen Dienstleistern zusammen. Ist zwar nicht so günstig wie im Copyshop, die geben allerdings Studenten und Auszubildenden mit Nachweis Rabatt, einfach mal anmailen. Mittlerweile lassen alle Künstler und Fotografen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis da produzieren. Demnächst stellt ein Freund von mir seine Bilder da auch aus, weil die sich eine Gallerie anmieten wollen, ist schon interessant, dann kann man da produzieren und ausstellen.

Ansonsten drucken die auch auf Leinwand (Canvas), vielleicht auch beidseitig? Oder auf Plakatpapier, ein Freund von mir hat sich da eine "Fototapete" drucken lassen. Und superfreundlich waren die auch. Also, wie Du hörst, ich bin nur begeistert.

Liebe Grüße
artgraphic


----------

